# Cripple Creek tourney 5/22



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Well it is time for the 2nd cat tourney of 2004, and was wondering who all will be out to this one. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I should be there just not sure exactly who is going with me yet.

Larry


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Justcrazy and I will be there. Planned on fishing the Ohio but it's getting too high. Will check in the morning, but will probably stay at Tappan.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I will be hitting the ohio should be absolutely awesome

Larry


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

ill be at tappen also and keep my walkie talkie on channel 4...... ten o clock ill be on it for sure.....give me a holler.


----------

